# Bring The Filter Back!!!!



## neilski (Jan 29, 2012)

All told I like the new programming guide interface that came with the service update. However to my dismay the "filter" option that we used to have with the programming guide after pressing the enter button is a serious loss in my view. It was one those cool things that made me like Tivo. With just search it's a presumption that you know pretty much what you are looking for. With the filter option I could set to movies, sports, etc and then sub-categorize to slim down the channel listing hence honing in on something. 

I hate the loss of that. I think you should put it back.


----------



## columbus1 (Feb 4, 2012)

I really miss the filter. I often want to limit the guide to just HD channels, then frequently to just sports for me, or just movies for my wife. Anybody know if this feature will be reinstated?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I miss it, too. Great way to easily surf through the HD movies currently available.

The HD browse functions are not that great.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I would also like to have the filter back. I used it all the time.


----------



## hillyard (Nov 1, 2011)

want it back also. very bad choice removing it


----------



## krisnfred (Apr 5, 2006)

This was the easiest way for my daughter to find kids' shows on live TV. Please bring the filters back!


----------



## KelleyCook (Jul 10, 2002)

This is how I watched College Football on Saturdays. Guide -> Filter College Football. And happily clicked through the games.

I can't believe it is still missing from the HD menus.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

It's missing from all the menus. Tivo has gutted the capability of the TiVo with this utterly bone-headed move. Prior to learning of this, I was unable to recommend purchasing a Premiere due to a number of very serious issues with the box. Now that I know it is missing, the box has lost at least another 1/3 of its capabilities, and I am forced to actively recommend against it.

Edit: Oh, you are talking about the guide filters. It's also a bad idea removing the filters there, but then using the guide at all is a pretty dumb idea. (Admittedly, for sports it is a little better than for other items, but then I never watch sports.)


----------



## calipete (Mar 5, 2013)

I feel like an idiot for buying this unit that needs to be put into SD mode to do the one thing I use the guide for nearly every day!

PLEASE TIVO, PUT IT BACK!!! Or at least come up with a logical reason why it shouldn't be there....


----------

